# Schwarzbarsch in deutschland



## eöbzander (6. Februar 2006)

moin, wieso siedelt man den schwarzbarsch eigentlich nicht in deutschland an? das ist doch so ein schöner, kampfstarker fisch! oder ist er irgentwo in deutschland schon heimisch? was haltet ihr davon den schwarzbarsch in deutschland anzusiedeln? gruß eöbzander


----------



## sadako (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Auch, wenn der Schwarzbarsch bestimmt eine Bereicherung für den Angelsport in Deutschland wäre, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man ihn in unseren heimischen Gewässern ansiedeln sollte. Ich denke die Gefahr, dass er andere heimische Fischarten durch sein dominantes Verhalten verdrängen könnte, wäre zu groß. Sollte ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liegen, klärt mich bitte auf 
LG, Sadako


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich halte nichts davon fremde Fischarten hier anzusiedeln. Fremde Arten schaden nur dem heimische Ökosystem...


----------



## esox_105 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> moin, wieso siedelt man den schwarzbarsch eigentlich nicht in deutschland an? das ist doch so ein schöner, kampfstarker fisch! oder ist er irgentwo in deutschland schon heimisch? was haltet ihr davon den schwarzbarsch in deutschland anzusiedeln? gruß eöbzander


 

Als Nahrungskonkurent der einheimischen Fischarten könnte der Schwarzbarsch unter Umständen eine kleine ökologische Katastrophe auslösen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Haben sich in Deutschland eigentlich irgentwo nennenswerte Schwarzbarschbestände aufgebaut? Die können doch gar nicht unter mitteleuropäischen Temperaturen ablaichen, oder ;+ #c


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland keinen See indem es einen nennenswerten Schwarzbarschbestand gibt!! Es wurde aber schon versucht ihn hier anzusiedeln. Aber ich finds besser, wenn es ihn hier nicht oder nur vereinzelt gibt! Man sollte lieber die Einheimischen fördern z.B. Lachs, Bachforelle,........
und KEINE neuen Fischarten hier ansiedeln! auserdem ist es auch garnicht erlaubt Schwarzbarsche hier auszusetzen! Genauso wie es verboten ist Regenbogenforellen in Fliesgewässer zu setzen! Nur viele halten sich eben nicht dran.....


----------



## Steffen90 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				Brassenkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sich in Deutschland eigentlich irgentwo nennenswerte Schwarzbarschbestände aufgebaut? Die können doch gar nicht unter mitteleuropäischen Temperaturen ablaichen, oder ;+ #c


 
Doch sie können!!!
irgendwo in der Schweiz gibts nen See mit nem ganz verünftigem Bestand!


----------



## esox_105 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Hier war schon ein Thread zum Thema Zwergwelse, dort wurde Geschrieben, das man die Fische, wenn sie erst mal in einem Gewässer sind, sie auch nicht wieder los wird.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29084&highlight=katzenwels


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> Auch, wenn der Schwarzbarsch bestimmt eine Bereicherung für den Angelsport in Deutschland wäre, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man ihn in unseren heimischen Gewässern ansiedeln sollte. Ich denke die Gefahr, dass er andere heimische Fischarten durch sein dominantes Verhalten verdrängen könnte, wäre zu groß. Sollte ich mit meiner Vermutung falsch liegen, klärt mich bitte auf
> LG, Sadako



#6sehe ich auch so wie du!
Wenn auch wie meinem Aventar zu entnehmen ich sehr gerne darauf Angele...:maber nicht hier!


----------



## Pike79 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

In der neuen Ausgabe von Rute&Rolle gibts nen Artikel über den See in Österreich:



> *Die Großmäuler vom Kleinsee - auf Schwarzbarsch in Kärnten *Wenn Schwarzbarsche zum Tanz bitten, bleibt kein Auge trocken. Und das Beste: Um sich mit ihnen anzulegen, müssen Sie weder in die USA noch nach Spanien reisen. Denn eine knappe Flugstunde von Hamburg entfernt liegt in Österreich ein Top-Revier für die Großmäuler


----------



## muddyliz (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie es verboten ist Regenbogenforellen in Fliesgewässer zu setzen! Nur viele halten sich eben nicht dran.....


In Rheinland-Pfalz ist es nicht verboten, Regenbogenforellen in Fließgewässer auszusetzen.


----------



## silbi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

bei uns gibt es einen kleinen see mit sehr gutem Schwarzbarschbestand. Nicht in Deutschland, aber dierekt hinter der französischen Grenze. Infos findet ihr auf dieser Page  buno-fliegenfischen.de


----------



## eöbzander (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Wenn der schwarzbarsch wirklich so aufdringlich gegenüber unseren heimischen fischen ist dann soll er lieber wo anders bleiben! dann sind die heimischen räuber Zander, hecht und der heimische barsch besser als der schwarzbarsch!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

#6so sehe ich dass auch...!


----------



## bennie (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der schwarzbarsch wirklich so aufdringlich gegenüber unseren heimischen fischen ist dann soll er lieber wo anders bleiben! dann sind die heimischen räuber Zander, hecht und der heimische barsch besser als der schwarzbarsch!


 
sein Maul sagt ja wohl alles aus


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				eöbzander schrieb:
			
		

> moin, wieso siedelt man den schwarzbarsch eigentlich nicht in deutschland an?


Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz sagt dazu:
*BNatSchG 2002, § 41 Allgemeiner Schutz wild lebender Tiere und Pflanzen, Abschnitt 5 Schutz und Pflege wild lebender Tier- und Pflanzenarten, Absatz (2)*
"…Verfälschung der Tier- oder Pflanzenwelt der Mitgliedstaaten durch Ansiedlung und Ausbreitung von Tieren und Pflanzen gebietsfremder Arten ..."

Anmerkung:
Tiere gebietsfremder Arten werden als sogenannte Neozoen bezeichnet = alles was nach 1792 in Mitteleuropa eingweandert ist!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Also ich finde "Wieso eigentlich nicht?" Vor 1880 gab es in ganz Europa nicht mal eine einzige Regenbogenforelle :m Die wurden aus Amerika hergebracht.Alle angeln doch immer wie die wilden am Forellenpuff.Und wer von denjenigen sagt "Ich möchte keine fremden Fische in Deutschland angesiedelt haben",der wiederspricht sich  Ich denke mal,dass so ziemlich jeder Spaß am Forellenangeln hat.Ist ja auch weitgehend sehr beliebt.Wenn mit der schönen Regenbogen geklappt hat,sollte man dem Schwarzbarsch auch ne Chance geben #h Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## angelndes_sofa (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie es verboten ist Regenbogenforellen in Fliesgewässer zu setzen! Nur viele halten sich eben nicht dran.....


 
Bei mir hinterm Haus im Fluss schwimmen nur Regenbogenforellen rum |supergri Die hat keiner dort eingesetzt.Die schwimmen vom 3 Km entfernten See freiwillig den Fluss hoch,weil sie sich dort wohler fühlen :m Ich gehe so ziemlich jeden Tag meine Fischlein im Fluss mit Brot und Teig füttern.Es tummeln sich dann Äschen,Bachforellen,Regenbogenforellen,Elritzen,Hasel und Rotfedern rum.Die fressen gemeinsam und kommen sich nicht in die Quere #h Ist jedes mal atemberaubend,wenn sich alle zum fressen versammeln und alles auf einem Haufen rumschwimmt |rolleyes


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Hallo|wavey: 
Ich finde man könnte es ja mal an Gewässer, ( das keine zuflüsse hat ),
probieren Schwartsbarsche anzusiedeln ( wie im Forellenpuff )!!


----------



## donlotis (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir hinterm Haus im Fluss schwimmen nur Regenbogenforellen rum |supergri Die hat keiner dort eingesetzt.Die schwimmen vom 3 Km entfernten See freiwillig den Fluss hoch,weil sie sich dort wohler fühlen :m Ich gehe so ziemlich jeden Tag meine Fischlein im Fluss mit Brot und Teig füttern.Es tummeln sich dann Äschen,Bachforellen,Regenbogenforellen,Elritzen,Hasel und Rotfedern rum.Die fressen gemeinsam und kommen sich nicht in die Quere #h Ist jedes mal atemberaubend,wenn sich alle zum fressen versammeln und alles auf einem Haufen rumschwimmt |rolleyes


 
Hallo,

das hört sich ja nach einem schönem Gewässer an...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde "Wieso eigentlich nicht?" Vor 1880 gab es in ganz Europa nicht mal eine einzige Regenbogenforelle :m Die wurden aus Amerika hergebracht.Alle angeln doch immer wie die wilden am Forellenpuff.Und wer von denjenigen sagt "Ich möchte keine fremden Fische in Deutschland angesiedelt haben",der wiederspricht sich  Ich denke mal,dass so ziemlich jeder Spaß am Forellenangeln hat.Ist ja auch weitgehend sehr beliebt.Wenn mit der schönen Regenbogen geklappt hat,sollte man dem Schwarzbarsch auch ne Chance geben #h Probieren geht über studieren


Nur sollte man da differnezieren zwischen Angel-Parks (privat) und größeren Seen (öffentlich).
Was man in Privatteichen macht ist jedem selbstüberlassen (siehe auch Regenbogenforelle im Puff), aber Schwarzbarsche in ein funktionierendes deutschen Ökosystem See einzubringen ist aus gutem Grund eine Straftat. Dessen sollte man sich eben bewußt sein...:g


----------



## sadako (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ist es nicht so, dass, sollte man tatsächlich Teiche mit/für Schwarzbarsche anlegen, das Risiko bestünde, dass der ein oder andere von ihnen nicht auch in andere Gewässer gelangen könnte... beispielswiese durch Rinnsäle, Hochwasser oder auch durch Wasservögel, die ja vielleicht den Laich von einem Gewässer zum anderen transportieren könnten....? Oder wäre das sogesehen Humbug... ich glaube nicht.....?! |kopfkrat


----------



## sadako (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Achso: außerdem wäre es doch äußerst langweilig, wenn es in jedem Land jede Fischart geben würde - dann würde man ja gar nicht mehr in der Welt "rumkommen". :m


----------



## the doctor (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

im kleinen Kloppeiner See in Kärnten( Östereich) kann man Schwarzbarsch fangen.
Allerdings gibts dort grosse Einschränkungen und die Tageskarten sind recht teuer.
In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens kein Gewässer


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Risiko .....?! |kopfkrat



Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen der Blöd-Zeitung: 

Eunuchenschwemme durch hungrige Piranhas im Badesee!

Halleluja sog i !!!


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Nur für ein wenig Anglervergnügen intakte Ökosysteme verändern? Das ist ja lächerlich. 
Der Schwarzbarsch würde - hier am Bodensee - sicherlich sehr schnell den Flußbarsch verdrängen, der ja seit Urzeiten hier zuhause ist. Die Auswirkungen auf Felchen oder gar Äschen möchte ich gar nicht erwähnen. Sollten diese Fremdkörper aus Privatgewässern eingeschleppt werden, wären die Folgen nicht auszudenken.
Das die Bachforellen schwer unter Regenbognerischer Konkurrenz zu leiden haben, ist bekannt. Der Schwarzbarsch aber würde für viele Gewässerbewohner das AUS bedeuten.

Jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen, aber nicht diesem Gesellen in unseren Gewässern!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Nur für ein wenig Anglervergnügen intakte Ökosysteme verändern? Das ist ja lächerlich.


:m :m :m 
Sehr löblich - wenn diese Einstellung nur mal alle Angler hätten! |rolleyes


----------



## til (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Naja, der Schwarzbarsch würde ja wohl kaum die Einheimische Fauna bedrohen. Sonst hätte er sich schon lange in Europa ausgebreitet, aber er scheint sich ja nur in ein paar wenigen Gewässern wohlzufühlen. Ausserdem hält er sich nicht gut bei hohem Bestand an Kochtopffischer.
Ich bin jedenfalls für Schwarzbarsche, weil das eine Bereicherung fürs Angeln wäre.  Wahrscheinlich müsste man aber in Deutschland eher den kleinmäuligen ansiedeln, der eher fürs kühlere Klima zu haben ist.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Schwarzbarsche wären schon toll.Allerdings,wenn sie wie Forellen in irgendwelche "Deutsche Puffs" geangelt werden würden,dann würden einige Angler sicher auch ab und zu Schwarzbarsche lebend im Eimer mitnehmen und in andere Gewässer aussetzen,so das er sich dann verbreitet.Wie in nem See hier in der nähe,soll es einen Sonnenbarschbestand geben,der den Flussbarsch im See schon überlegen ist.Werde im Frühjahr mal hinfahren und Senken für mein Gartenteich


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der Schwarzbarsch würde ja wohl kaum die Einheimische Fauna bedrohen.


Sorry ist jetzt nichts gegen Dich persönlich sondern nur gegen diese Einstellung, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat... #d 
Denn genau das würde definitiv passieren! Und dass der Schwarzbarsch hier sich nicht so easy ausbreitet liegt eben daran, dass er (Gott sei Dank) nirgends besetzt wird.

Aber was nicht ist wird ja noch kommen - bei so vielen Anglern die von allem ne Ahnung haben mach ich mir da keine Sorgen... #q


----------



## til (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine Ahnung hab. Aber der Schwarzbarsch ist halt recht harmlos, was das Verdrängen andere Fischarten angeht. Ich weiss ja nicht, wo Ihr alle eure Horrorinformationen herhabt, aber ich kenne etliche Gewässer in denen Schwarzbarsche leben und trotzdem ist ein guter Bestand an Zander, Hecht und Flussbarsch da. Auch in der Heimat vom Schwarzbarsch coexistiert dieser ja mit diversen anderen Raubfischwen. Es ist völlig undenkbar, das z.B. der Schwarzbarsch den Flussbarsch aus dem Bodensee verdrängen könnte, das ist einfach quatsch. 
Über die Zander im Rhein regt sich ja auch niemand auf, oder? Die gehören da nämlich auch nicht hin. Oder Welse im Po. Von Spanien wollen wir mal garnicht reden. 
Üble Fischarten was das Verdränungspotential angeht sind Karpfen, Katzenwels und manchmal Sonnenbarsch. Aber sicher nicht der Schwarzbarsch.


----------



## proselekt (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ist durch die "Hege" von schwarzen Vögeln 
nicht genügend Unheil passiert?#q 

Sollen dann auch noch "schwarze Barsche"
unsere heimischen Fische dezimieren?#d


----------



## angelndes_sofa (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das hört sich ja nach einem schönem Gewässer an...
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 

Nichts anderes als die Lippe :m Irgendwo habe ich mal gehört,dass das der sauberste Fluss in ganz Deutschland sein soll.... Weiß aber nicht obs stimmt.Aber das Wasser ist glasklar,das kann ich bestätigen :g Und wenn man sieht was sich da alles tummelt,klappen einem die Fußnägel hoch.Bei meiner letzten Aufzählung hatte ich eine Fischart vergessen.Es waren also Regenbogenforellen,Bachforellen,Äschen,Hasel,Elritze,Rotauge und Flussbarsch.Und die kleinen Putzer-Fische gibts da auch..... Seit dem ich klein bin kommt unser altes Brot immer in die Lippe zu den Fischen.Die wissen natürlich bescheid,wenn jemand am Ufer steht und das Wasser dann platscht,wenn das Futter darauf fällt.Dann gibts eine Rassenversammlung zum futtern und das Wasser brodelt :k Weils so ein schöner Anblick ist halte ich ganz bewusst keine Angeln rein ! Lebend sind diese Tiere außerdem eh viel schöner.Was mir aber zur Zeit Sorgen macht,sind die Cormorane.Seit 3-4 Wochen haben sich hier 2 Cormorane ihr Revier gesucht #d Und man hat keine Möglichkeit gegen die Biester vorzugehen :c Lass doch meine Fischlein in Ruh :c


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Moin,|wavey: 
Mit meinem beitrag meinte ich nicht dass man "schwarzbarsch puff`s" eröffnen soll , nur das man sie ( vieleicht im Vereins-see etc.)
aussetzen könnte wenn man sie gerne haben möchte... ( und alle einverstanden sind).

Nochmal was anderes: Welche bedingungen brauchen Schwarzbarsche eigentlich zum überleben...(Gewässer größe etc.)


----------



## honeybee (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=3382


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

@honebee|wavey: 

Dankeschön..


----------



## Dorschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Jana Dein Link klemmt!
Ich halte nicht viel davon, Schwarzbarsche und auch andere Fische anzusiedeln. Ein bestehendes Ökosystem ist so komplex, daß wir mit unserem nochdazu durch die Anglerbrille getrübten Blick gar nicht beurteilen können, welche Auswirkungen sowas hat. Und wenn nur Bestandteile des Zooplanktons unwiederbringlich  wegfallen. Ihr wisst doch, wie das ist mit dem Schmetterling und dem Hurrican.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Honeybee jetzt funzt er wieder!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				GROßfisch Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Mit meinem beitrag meinte ich nicht dass man "schwarzbarsch puff`s" eröffnen soll , nur das man sie ( vieleicht im Vereins-see etc.)
> aussetzen könnte wenn man sie gerne haben möchte... ( und alle einverstanden sind).


Genau das ist in Deutschland aber strafbar - dessen bist Du Dir aber bewußt oder?
Und es ist eben keine Ordnungswidrigkeit wie ein Verstoß gegen ein Landesfischereigesetz, sondern verstößt gegen geltende bundesweite und europäische Gesetze. Da sieht auch der Strafkatalog entsprechend anders aus als der eines Landes... nur mal so am Rande gesagt! |rolleyes


----------



## heinzrch (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Hab heute mit meinem kanadischen, angelverückten Kollegen gesprochen: entgegen meiner Annahme machen dem Schwarzbarsch europäisch kalte Temperaturen nichts aus, sogar in Kanada gibt es Schwarzbarsche in guten Größen und sie werden sogar gefangen.
Bei uns gibt es daher vermutlich nur deshalb keine Schwarzbarsche da diese nur sehr langsam abwachsen, nicht besetzt werden (-dürfen) und wenn doch irgendwo Schwarzbarschbestände mal gewesen wären, sind diese bestimmt durch Leute, die alles was Flossen hat auf den Kopf hauen und mitnehmen, wieder ausgerottet worden...
Und überhaupt: der Schwarzbarsch ist auch nicht exotischer als die Regenbogenforelle, und die Faunenverfälschung durch eine Spezies (den Schwarzbarsch) ist im Vergleich zu der ökologischen Katastrophe die der RMD-Kanal bedeutet (indem er die natürliche biologische Trennung von Rhein- und Donaueinzugsgebiet eliminiert) mit Sicherheit zu vernachlässigen...


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist in Deutschland aber strafbar - dessen bist Du Dir aber bewußt oder?
> Und es ist eben keine Ordnungswidrigkeit wie ein Verstoß gegen ein Landesfischereigesetz, sondern verstößt gegen geltende bundesweite und europäische Gesetze. Da sieht auch der Strafkatalog entsprechend anders aus als der eines Landes... nur mal so am Rande gesagt! |rolleyes


 
Ist es auch in Privat-Teichen verboten??


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				GROßfisch Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es auch in Privat-Teichen verboten??


Nein, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben meine ich... Privat-teiche sind vom rechtlichen Status auch wie Gartenteiche. Da ist das kein Problem.
Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass die Privatteiche keine direkte Verbindung zu einem anderen Gewässer (Zu- oder ablauf) haben.

Nur leider (oder in diesem fall auch Gott-sei-Dank) sind die wenigsten Vereine Eigentümer ihrer Gewässer!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

@FoolishFarmer

So meinte ich dass eigentlich auch. ( Privatteiche...).

Solange sie nur in den gewässern bleiben, wo sie besetzt wurden,
finde ich es nicht so schlimm. Aber eben NUR dort!! 
In anderen Gewässern ( elbe,....) bin ich auch dagegen.


----------



## sadako (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Und wer garantiert Dir, dass alle Deine gesetzten exotischen Fischlein auch wirklich dort bleiben?
Nicht, dass ich es nicht schön finden würde, den Schwarzbarsch auch bei uns in Deutschland beangeln zu können - aber ich denke, Vernunft geht vor. Ich würde es einfach nur verantwortungslos finden, durch derartige Schnapsideen evtl. unser ökologisches Gleichgewicht durcheinander zu bringen, nur um ein bißchen mehr Auswahl an Fisch haben zu können .... Wie heißt es doch immer so schön - wir Angler sind bemüht um Naturschutz?
Haben wir hier nicht schon genug tolle Fischarten? Ich denke schon - aber hallo........


----------



## bodenseepeter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

|good:
Ich würde schon gerne mal auf Schwarzbarsche angeln, aber nicht hier.
Es muss doch noch Gründe geben, irgenwohin in den Urlaub zu fahren!


----------



## til (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Übrigens: der Schwarzbarsch kommt schon ziemlich lang im Einzugsgebiet der Rhone vor. Es gibt auch schon zeimlich lang einen Rhein-Rhone Kanal. Wenn das Tier wirklich so fürchterlich wäre, wie hier einige offenbar befürchten, hätte es Deutschland schon längst einnehmen können!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: der Schwarzbarsch kommt schon ziemlich lang im Einzugsgebiet der Rhone vor. Es gibt auch schon zeimlich lang einen Rhein-Rhone Kanal. Wenn das Tier wirklich so fürchterlich wäre, wie hier einige offenbar befürchten, hätte es Deutschland schon längst einnehmen können!


Es geht hier doch nicht um ein furchtbares Ungetüm wie den großen Nilbarsch, sondern vielmehr um ein Detail in den hiesigen Ökosystemen.

Wann begreifen wie "Angler" endlich, dass es mehr gibt als nur unsere Fische!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer garantiert Dir, dass alle Deine gesetzten exotischen Fischlein auch wirklich dort bleiben?
> Nicht, dass ich es nicht schön finden würde, den Schwarzbarsch auch bei uns in Deutschland beangeln zu können - aber ich denke, Vernunft geht vor. Ich würde es einfach nur verantwortungslos finden, durch derartige Schnapsideen evtl. unser ökologisches Gleichgewicht durcheinander zu bringen, nur um ein bißchen mehr Auswahl an Fisch haben zu können .... Wie heißt es doch immer so schön - wir Angler sind bemüht um Naturschutz?
> Haben wir hier nicht schon genug tolle Fischarten? Ich denke schon - aber hallo........


 
Ja, ok stimmt schon.
Vieleicht (wahrscheinlich)  war meine (Idee) doch nicht die besste...#d .


----------



## Ghanja (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ist zwar doch ein wenig in die Vergangenheit gegriffen aber der der Zander kommt ursprünglich aus Osteurop (bis nch Sibieren). Hat sich nach der Eiszeit hier her verirrt. Kanaäle und Co. haben seine Verbreitung auch beschleunigt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar doch ein wenig in die Vergangenheit gegriffen aber der der Zander kommt ursprünglich aus Osteurop (bis nch Sibieren). Hat sich nach der Eiszeit hier her verirrt. Kanaäle und Co. haben seine Verbreitung auch beschleunigt.


Deswegen haben sich schlaue Leute zusammengesetz und den Begriff der Neobiota einem Zeitraum nach 1792 zugeordnet.
Der Zander - um das Beispiel mal aufzugreifen - hat es allerdings schon wesentlich früher hier angesiedelt. Er ist in das Ökosystem Gewässer vollständig integriert, dort wo er vorkommt. Deswegen spricht man mittlerweile auch von sog. "gebietsfremden" Arten: Gewässer in denen bis heute kein Zander vorkommt, dürfen auch nicht mit diesem besetzt werden!
Dass sich ALLE Fischarten (nicht nur der Zander) durch Kanäle verbreiten ist klar - hier steht das Gemeinwohl (der Transport von Gütern und natürlich die Wirtschaft) über dem Naturschutz. |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Jetzt mal abgesehen von der ev. Harmlosigkeit der Schwarzbarsche. Ihr alle wißt doch selbst, wie  schnell mal Fische in Gewässern auftauchen , wo nie welche besetzt wurden. Wer will denn garantieren, daß bei Besatz mit  Exoten nie eine Ente auf dem Teich landet und Laich verschleppen kann?


----------



## esox_105 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Hier in Deutschland, haben wir ja wohl genügend Fischarten auf die wir mehr oder weniger erfolgreich angeln können, und sich durch die verbesserte Wasserqualität und sinnvolle Besatzmaßnahmen auch einige Arten wieder vermehren und ausbreiten. 

Schwarzbarsche in unsere Gewässer einzubringen ist ein Schritt in die verkehrte Richtung, auch wenn einige diesen Fisch hier beangeln möchten.

Man sollte sich lieber auf die heimische Fischarten konzentrieren und versuchen in unseren Gewässern die Artenvielfalt der früheren Jahre wieder herzustellen.


----------



## Dorschi (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich finde ein Flußbarsch ist ein so faszinierender Fisch, den zu beangeln zu jeder Jahreszeit eine Menge Spaß macht!
Reicht Euch das nicht?


----------



## Griffin (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Irgen"d"wo und überhaupt ist das nicht möglich. Schwarzbarsche sind anderes Klima bzw. an andere Wasserstrukturen angepasst.


----------



## Kurzer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich schließe mich Dorschi voll und ganz an! Was passiert wenn man's falsch macht sieht man an den Katzenwelsen/Zwergwelsen in der Elbe oder derer Nebengewässer!

Kampfstarke Fische haben wir hier in Deutschland auch, man muss diese halt nur bekommen ;->


----------



## Brisko (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Wer sind wir Menschen, das wir uns anmaßen die Natur zu verändern??
Nur weil wir es könnten, oder ist es der Reiz etwas zu haben, was man nicht hat????????

Ich finde es unveranwortlich in die Natur in einem solchem Maße einzugreifen, dass man eine Fischart, die hier nicht vorkommt und wohl auch noch nicht vorgekommen ist einfach aus "anglerischer Geilheit" auf diesen Fisch hier ansiedeln will!!!:r :r |motz: 

Was passieren kann wurde schon hier geschildert. Auch wenn einige sagen, dass es theoretisch nicht zu einer Verdrängung kommt. (Was man bei der Regenbogenforelle auch vermutete). Wer kann schon absehen, was in 50 Jahren passiert. Der der sich das anmaßt sollte mal ganz tief in sich gehen!!!


----------



## eöbzander (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Wie groß wird eigentlich der  Schwarzbarsch? WAs frisst er so? hab gehört der soll fast alles fressen was ihm vors maul schwimmt!


----------



## til (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



> hab gehört der soll fast alles fressen was ihm vors maul schwimmt!


Ja, das haben Raubfische so an sich! Fressen tun sie in Echt dann vor allem Kleine Fische und Krebse.
Am grössten werden die Floridastämmigen Grossmäuler, so bis über 20 USA Pfund. Die bei uns in Südeuropa eingebürgerten werden glaub nur so 10-12 Pfund. Die Kleinmäuler, die fürs nördlichere Klima geeigent wären auch so um den dreh rum.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Fremde Tiere in ein heimisches Ökosystem zu bringen ist noch nie gut geganegn und hat sich soweit ich weiß IMMER zu nem unkontrollierbarem Selbstläufer entwickelt... und es war immer der mensch, der sich gedacht hat, man müsse das was man hat verbessern (Kaninchen in Australien, damit man was zu jagen hat, jetzt bedroht der sich rasend vermehrende Bestand alle andren Bodenpflanzenfresser, also Beuteltiere), irgendeine Wieselart in Zuckerrohrplantagen um (ebenfalls durch den mensch eingeführte) Ratten zu bekämpfen.. mittlerweile gefährden diese Wiesel aber die heimische Vogelwelt, weil sie ihren Speiseplan nicht (wie vom Mensch geplant) auf Ratten beschränken, Snakeheads, die in Amerika in einigen gewässern eingesetzt wurden, dezimieren da die Bestände aller heimischen Fisch- und Amphibienarten... und welche Folgen die Kormorane (ursprünglich ja aus Asien) hierzulande haben, muss ich ja wohl nich weiter ausführen...
Das ökologische Gleichgewicht ist überall sehr empfindlich... gerade in den gewässern... drum denk ich nicht, dass man nur um einen persönlichen Vorteil (anglerisch oder sonstwie) zu haben, dieses Gleichgewicht gefährden sollte.
Das soll jetz übrigens kein persönlicher Angriff auf irgendwen werden, sondern ist einfach meine Meinung... hat ja nen Grund warum man in solchen Fällen von "Bio-Invasoren" redet...|kopfkrat 

lg Flussbarschfan


----------



## eöbzander (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Das sind doch mal gute argumente! respekt!


----------



## til (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



> und hat sich soweit ich weiß IMMER zu nem unkontrollierbarem Selbstläufer entwickelt


Das ist so nicht richtig und es wär auch ziemlich komisch, wenn es so wäre, dass sich jedes fremde Lebewesen zur dominanten Lebensform in einem beliebigen ihm fremden Lebensraum aufschwingen würde. Diese Beispiele sind einfach sehr spektakulär und deshalb so bekannt. Aber in Wirklichkeit sind es "nur" etwa 15% der fremden Arten die Problematisch werden. Nicht mitgezählt in den 100% sind dabei diejenigen, die sich in der Femden Gegend überhaupt nicht halten können.
Das krasseste beispiel einer schädlichen Art ist wahrscheinlich der Mensch selber...
Viele der schädlicheren Arten sind auch gar nie absichtlich freigesetzt worden, sondern (um mal im Wasser zu bleiben) über Schiffsverkehr und Kanalbau verbreitet worden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in Wirklichkeit sind es "nur" etwa 15% der fremden Arten die Problematisch werden. Nicht mitgezählt in den 100% sind dabei diejenigen, die sich in der Femden Gegend überhaupt nicht halten können.


Darf man mal fragen, wo Du diese Zahlen herhast?


----------



## til (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

rumgegoogelt


----------



## esox_105 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



> Aber in Wirklichkeit sind es "nur" etwa 15% der fremden Arten die Problematisch werden. Nicht mitgezählt in den 100% sind dabei diejenigen, die sich in der Femden Gegend überhaupt nicht halten können.


 

Und diese 15% sind 100% zu viel!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Und diese 15% sind 100% zu viel!!!




#6#6#6


----------



## fewag (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

also ich kenne leute , die seit ca 10 jahren versuchen schwarzbarsche aus spanien, aus dem ebro, in einem geschlossenen see anzusiedeln. Bisher allerdings ohne grossen erfolg, da der see einen guten hechtbestand hat, haben es die spanier schwer, sich durchzusetzen. Ich selber habe jungfische, einjährige schwarzbarsche schon mit flussbarschen zusammen im Aquarieum,gucke bei youtube unter ucc schwarzbarsche,und in einem sehr grossen gartenteich gehalten und ich bin mir ganz sicher das sie hier ihre ökologische nische finden und keineswegs irgendeine andere art vertreiben würden. Die flussbarsche haben sich beim füttern jedenfalls nicht die butter vom brot nehmen lassen. Ausserdem sind sie wie alle sonnenbarsche einfach total cool.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt es verboten gebietsfremde Arten in die freie Natur auszubringen.
Bestell Deinen "Leuten" mal nen schönen Gruß, ob sie eigentlich wissen was sie da tun und welche Strafen dafür drohen?!


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Da Schwarzbarsche weder Beine noch Flügel haben,ist Ansiedlung strafbar (Schadensersatz !!!),bei den Rest wird von natürlicher Verbreitung ausgegangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



fewag schrieb:


> und ich bin mir ganz sicher das sie hier ihre ökologische nische finden und keineswegs irgendeine andere art vertreiben würden.


 
Interessant. Worauf stützt sich Deine Sicherheit ?
Bzw. welche Nische soll das sein ? Gibt es da natürliche Ressourcen, die bisher nicht von einheimischen Arten genutzt werden ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube, dass die große Katastrophe für unser Ökosystem ausbliebe, wenn man hier Schwarzbarsche heimisch machen würde.
Regenbogenforellen, Spiegelkarpfen, Marmorkrebse, Ochsen-/Goliatfrösche, die kleinen Sonnenbarsche usw. sind auch alles keine, ursprünglich einheimischen Tierarten und wenn man mal von den Megafröschen aus Amiland absieht, kommt man mit den Übrigen hier zu Lande, gut zurecht.
Ob das dann Sinn macht, Schwarzbarsche hier anzusiedeln, bleibt dennoch fraglich, obgleich ich aus genannten Gründen, nicht vehement dagegen wäre.


----------



## macke (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Schonmal z.B. was von Krebspest gehört? Ich erlaube mir, hier Wikipedia zu zitieren:

"Da er [der Marmorkrebs] die Krebspest übertragen kann und ökologische Ressourcen raubt, stellt er eine immense Bedrohung für heimische Krebsarten wie beispielsweise den Edelkrebs Astacus astacus oder den Galizierkrebs Astacus leptodactylus dar . Ein Aussetzen von Marmorkrebsen in die freie Natur oder eine „Lebendverklappung“ via Toilette, hat aus der Sicht des Artenschützers katastrophale Auswirkungen. Insbesondere da sie in Mitteleuropa stabile Populationen bilden können."

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## macke (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Außerdem können die Rainies in einem Bach unsere Rotgetupfte auch ohne probleme verdrängen! Also ganz so problemlos wie hier geschlidert ist das dann doch nicht!


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Wenn man heute den Schwarzbarsch besetzen würde, dann wprde man in 100 Jahre von einem einheimischen Fisch reden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube,...


Und mehr muss man dazu auch gar nicht sagen. |rolleyes



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wenn man heute den Schwarzbarsch besetzen würde, dann wprde man in 100 Jahre von einem einheimischen Fisch reden.


Na klar doch. Genauso wie ja auch alle anderen Arten die nach 1492 bei uns Unterschlupf fanden heute als "heimisch" zählen... |uhoh: #q
Vielleicht informierst Du Dich nochmal über Neobiota (Neozooen und Neophyten) und auch über den Begriff "gebietsfremd" (siehe BNatSchG). |rolleyes



Sorry, aber diese unqualifizierten Aussagen bringen hier doch keinen weiter.
Was auch immer diverse Angler und sonstige Liebhaber gerne möchten - zählt in diesem Zusammenhang Gott-sei-Dank nicht.


> Nichts desto trotz ist und bleibt es verboten gebietsfremde Arten in die freie Natur auszubringen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wenn man heute den Schwarzbarsch besetzen würde, dann wprde man in 100 Jahre von einem einheimischen Fisch reden.


 
Naja, ich beziehe mich mal auf Deine Signatur. 

Rhein ist tot ?

Stimmt doch gar nicht.

Wollhandkrabbe, Schwarzmeergrundel, Körbchenmuschel, Schlickkrebs, Großer Flohkrebs, und über 40 andere. Gib mal " Neozoen im Rhein " in Google ein. 90 % aller Individuen im Rhein sind inzwischen Neozoen. Nur 10 % gehören heimischen Arten an. 

Aber Du hast Recht. In 100 Jahren sind das alles heimische Arten. Nur eben viel weniger als jetzt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da Schwarzbarsche weder Beine noch Flügel haben,ist Ansiedlung strafbar (Schadensersatz !!!),bei den Rest wird von natürlicher Verbreitung ausgegangen |kopfkrat


Wenn eine Art sich eigenständig (d.h. ohne Umwege über Zucht, Transport, Handel, oder sonstiges, anthropogenes Zutun) ausbreitet - sprich über die eigenen Füße (so wie Bruno), mit den eigenen Flügeln (man denke nur an Zugvögel) oder den eigenen Flossen (Schwertfisch in der Ostsee) - dann spricht man von natürlichem Verbreitungsgebiet.

Alles andere sind Neobiota - Arten die nach 1492 zu uns geschleppt wurden:
Selbst die im Rhein vorkommenden Grundelarten leben hier nicht mehr in ihrem natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet, da sie ohne die vom Menschen geschaffenen Kanäle nie hier hingekommen wären. Inzwischen sind über den Main-Donau-Kanal etliche gebietsfremde Arten ins Rheinsystem verschleppt worden - keine von denen wäre ohne den Kanal und den Schiffsverkehr darin hier jemals hingekommen.
Auch die nordamerikanischen Barscharten (Süßwasser) haben wohl kaum eine Chance auf natürlichem Wege in europäische Gewässer zu gelangen. Ähnlich wie auch bei der Regenbogenforelle ist Besatz/Freisetzung hier die Ursache.
Und selbst die Flamingos in Holland sind irgendwann mal aus Zuchten ausgebrochen - vergleichbare Arten hat es hier bei uns nie gegeben.



*Bis heute tummeln sich alleine in unseren Gewässern insgesamt über 130 gebietsfremde Arten.* Auch wenn nicht alle davon hochgradig invasiv oder gar gefährlich für die heimische Flora und Fauna sind - so gibt es eben auch genug negative Beispiele. Sowohl für die direkte Bekämfpung als auch v.a. für die Folgen wurden bislang ich-weiß-nicht-wieviele-*Hundert-Millionen Euro* ausgegeben. Und letztlich ist jeder Cent davon unser Steuergeld. Ich kann da nicht wirklich nachvollziehen wie jemand mit der "ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube..."-Methode ein Einbringen neuer Spezies rechtfertigen will. #c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenn eine Art sich eigenständig (d.h. ohne Umwege über Zucht, Transport, Handel, oder sonstiges, anthropogenes Zutun) ausbreitet - sprich über die eigenen Füße (so wie Bruno), mit den eigenen Flügeln (man denke nur an Zugvögel) oder den eigenen Flossen (Schwertfisch in der Ostsee) - dann spricht man von natürlichem Verbreitungsgebiet.
> 
> Alles andere sind Neobiota - Arten die nach 1492 zu uns geschleppt wurden:
> Selbst die im Rhein vorkommenden Grundelarten leben hier nicht mehr in ihrem natürlichen Verbreitungsgebiet, da sie ohne die vom Menschen geschaffenen Kanäle nie hier hingekommen wären. Inzwischen sind über den Main-Donau-Kanal etliche gebietsfremde Arten ins Rheinsystem verschleppt worden - keine von denen wäre ohne den Kanal und den Schiffsverkehr darin hier jemals hingekommen.
> ...



Falls da falsch verstanden wurde: "Ich will nicht nicht mit einer "ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube..."- Methode ein Einbringen neuer Spezies rechtfertigen.
Damit meinte ich nur, dass es den Kohl nicht mehr fett machen würde, bei all den bereits eingeschleppten gebietsfremden Arten.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich nur, dass es den Kohl nicht mehr fett machen würde, bei all den bereits eingeschleppten gebietsfremden Arten.


Um weiteren Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Dir ist es also egal, wenn 100 Mio Euro mehr Steuergelder ausgegeben werden müssen? Zahlst Du keine Steuern hier?

Sorry - aber die Annahme, dass eine weitere Spezies keinen zusätzlichen Schaden (und damit weitere Kosten) anrichten könnte, ist schlichtweg absurd!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Um weiteren Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
> Dir ist es also egal, wenn 100 Mio Euro mehr Steuergelder ausgegeben werden müssen? Zahlst Du keine Steuern hier?
> 
> Sorry - aber die Annahme, dass eine weitere Spezies keinen zusätzlichen Schaden (und damit weitere Kosten) anrichten könnte, ist schlichtweg absurd!


 
Die Steuergelder lass mal raus.:v


Sorry, aber hier hab ich editiert weil´s der Aufhänger für eine politische Diskussion würde. 

Ralle 24


----------



## fewag (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Tatsächlich gibt es den Schwarzbarsch doch nunmal in diversen europäischen Seen und Flüssen, ich selber habe ihn oft in Spanien und Frankreich gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt- wo, bittesehr, hat er denn in auch nur einem einzigen Gewässer das ökologische Gleichgewicht durcheinandergebracht? Ich sage, wenn es genügend Fische gibt, die seiner Ausbreitung Einhalt gebieten, zB Hechte und Zander, da bin ich mir zumindest sicher, sind die Jungs eine absolute bereicherung für jedes Gewässer . Und was die Gesetze angeht, nicht alle Gesetze sind wirklich sinnig, so halte ich zB Gesetze, die einem vorschreiben wollen, dass man jeden maasigen Fisch zu töten hat für absoluten Schwachsinn. Glücklicherweise hat man sich in Spanien und Frankreich nie um so etwas geschert und wer jemals am Ebro geangelt hat, wird mir zustimmen, dass das auch gut so war. Den Fischreichtum, den es dort durch fast nur eingeführte Arten gibt, wird man hier nirgens finden. Abgesehn davon gibt es hier genug Kochtopfangler, die dafür sorgen würden, dass sich diese wundervollen Fische hier niemals wirklich ausbreiten könnten.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Der Versuch, Schwarzbarsche in Deuschland anzusiedeln ist schon vor ca. 90 Jahren gründlich schiefgegangen. Max von Borne hat das gegen Ende des 19 Jhd. versucht. Der Versuch misslang jedoch, weil sich der Schwarzbarsch mit seiner Vermehrung gegen die besser angepassten, einheimischen Raubfische offenbar mittelfristig nicht durchsetzen bzw. behaupten konnte. Man vermutet, das die Jungfische keine geeignete Strategie zum Ausweichenvor hiesigen Fressfeinden hatten und in direkter Konkurrenz zu Hecht und Zander zu langsam abwuchsen. Selbst unter perfekten Bedingungen erreichten die kleinen Barsche im ersten Jahr nur Stückgewichte um 200 Gramm, was einer mittleren Rotfeder entspricht. Zum direkten Vergleich, Hechte bringen es unter gleichen Bedingungen auf 40 cm und 2 Pfund und fressen damit einen gleichalten Schwarzbarsch zum Nachtisch.

Wenn er sich also in Deutschland halten würde, wäre er vermutlich also genauso weit verbreitet wie die Regenbogenforelle, das war nämlich auch Max von Borne...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



fewag schrieb:


> Ich sage, wenn es genügend Fische gibt, die seiner Ausbreitung Einhalt gebieten, zB Hechte und Zander, *da bin ich mir zumindest sicher*, sind die Jungs eine absolute bereicherung für jedes Gewässer . Und was die Gesetze angeht, nicht alle Gesetze sind wirklich sinnig,...


Gut, dass Deine Meinung hierbei nicht zählt. 



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Wenn er sich also in Deutschland halten würde, wäre er vermutlich also genauso weit verbreitet wie die Regenbogenforelle, das war nämlich auch Max von Borne...


Wobei die Argumentation leider nicht ganz logisch ist, da sich die Regenbogenforelle so gut wie gar nicht selbstständig vermehrt.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Aber trotzdem kommt sie überall vor. Ist doch komisch, sie darf schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt werden, eben weil sie die Bachforelle verdrängt. Und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie sie das schafft, wenn sie sich nicht selbstständig vermehrt!
Die Regenbogner sind anspruchsloser was das Wasser angeht, schnellwüchsiger als Bachforellen und im Gegensatz zu denen nicht standorttreu, besiedeln also schneller neue Gewässer. Sie vertragen Wassertemperaturen bis 25 Grad, und sind alles in allem weniger anspruchsvoll.
Ausserdem wurden sie anfangs als Zuchtfische für die Teichwirtschaft nach Europa gebracht, die ersten in Deutschland wurden bereits 1882 in Würtemberg in Teichen gezüchtet und da gabs definitiv noch keine künstliche Bebrütung.
Nee, FoolischFarmer, wenn sich die Regenbogenforelle so gut wie gar nicht selbstständig vermehren würde, dann würde es sie in Europa nicht geben...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Servus,


Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem kommt sie überall vor. Ist doch komisch, sie darf schon seit Jahren nicht mehr besetzt werden, eben weil sie die Bachforelle verdrängt. Und jetzt erklär mir mal, wie sie das schafft, wenn sie sich nicht selbstständig vermehrt!


Indem sie den juvenilen Bachforellen Nahrungskonkurrent und Prädator ist - ganz einfach.
Ein recht berühmter Prof hat mal gesagt "*man sollte nicht aus richtigen Beobachtungen die falschen Schlüsse ziehen*".
Defakto gibt es m.W.n. derzeit in Deutschland ganze fünf Nachweise von natürlicher Vermehrung der Regenbogenforelle, wobei auch in den betreffenden Gewässern das nicht regelmäßig und auch nicht mit großem Erfolg geschieht.
Wen dem so wäre wie Du schreibst, müssten diese fünf Bächlein ja quasi ganz Deutschland mit RB-Forellen "versorgen"?!? |kopfkrat

Die künstliche Vermehrung durch Abstreifen wurde schon vor deutlich längerer Zeit betrieben. Und nur weil eine Fischart nicht besetzt werden darf, heißt das ja leider nichts... (siehe Gras- und Marmorkarpfen, Wels, Schwarzbarsche, Streifenbarsche, Störhybriden, etc. pp.).


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Nee, FoolischFarmer, wenn sich die Regenbogenforelle so gut wie gar nicht selbstständig vermehren würde, dann würde es sie in Europa nicht geben...



Ein großer Teil des " Besatzes " geschieht durch das ablassen der Teiche von Fischzuchtbetrieben. Man soll gar nicht glauben, wieviele Refos so Ihren Weg in die Bäche und Flüsse finden. An unserem Flüsschen Dürsch kann man nach dem Ablassen der anliegenden Zuchtteiche massenhaft Refos fangen. 
Übrigens ein weiterer Fakt, warum ich auch strikt gegen das Halten von fremden Arten in Fischzuchtanlagen bin. Das sind 100% sichere ( weil unsichere ) Besatzquellen für unsere Gewässer.


----------



## sepia (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich versteh es auch nicht wieso man Regenbogies ausbringen muss(te).
Meiner Meinung nach sind Bachforellen schmackhafter, interessanter, stärker und ästhetischer. Aber man besetzt halt die Regenbogenforellen weil sie halt schneller abwachsen.

Richtige Ansätze hab ich zum beispiel am neckar gesehen, kein Mindestmaß für Regenbogenforellen. 

Einige von euch haben wohl noch nicht an einem Sonnenbarsch überfluteten gEwässer geangelt. Es ist eine wahre Seuche, vergleichbar mit Krebsen. Sie gehen auf alles was sich bewegt und alles sonst so,
also man hat kaum eine chance normale und fängigere Köder zu fangen.


----------



## dakota1 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland keinen See indem es einen nennenswerten Schwarzbarschbestand gibt!! Es wurde aber schon versucht ihn hier anzusiedeln. Aber ich finds besser, wenn es ihn hier nicht oder nur vereinzelt gibt! Man sollte lieber die Einheimischen fördern z.B. Lachs, Bachforelle,........
> und KEINE neuen Fischarten hier ansiedeln! auserdem ist es auch garnicht erlaubt Schwarzbarsche hier auszusetzen! Genauso wie es verboten ist Regenbogenforellen in Fliesgewässer zu setzen! Nur viele halten sich eben nicht dran.....



lt. Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzbarsch) Die Heimat der Schwarzbarsche liegt im östlichen Nordamerika, im Gebiet des Sankt-Lorenz-Strom, der Hudson Bay und des Mississippi River. Dort lebt er über felsigem Untergrund in Seen und Flüssen. Schwarzbarsche wurden vom Menschen nach Europa eingeführt und kommen heute in den Niederlanden, Dänemark, Südfinnland und in einigen Seen in Deutschland südlich der Donau vor.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Um Wikipedia zu zitieren nen drei Jahre alten Thread auskramen .... Respekt #q


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Um Wikipedia zu zitieren nen drei Jahre alten Thread auskramen .... Respekt #q


:rmanche themen sind ja auch immer wieder interessant.
bevor man fremde tiere einbringt sollte man sich doch
gedanken über den nutzen machen.der forellenbarsch,der
ja zeitgleich mit den anderen "amis"angesiedelt wurde ist
ja wohl gänzlich verschwunden und katzenwels und
sonnenbarsch sind ja auch nur in wenigen gewässern vorhanden,wenn sie dort zur plage bzw zur überwiegenden
population geworden sind -geht doch woanders angeln
oder lernt selektiv zu angeln.habe noch nie einen zander
auf kartoffel gefangen oder einen blei auf großen köfi


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde in einem anderen Thread ein interessanter Link gepostet, da kann man nachlesen, welche Neozooen sich überhaupt vermehren.

http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript285.pdf


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Moin!

Ja, man kann einen drei Jahre alten Thread wiederbeleben.... 

...und ich setze hier gleich mal ordentlich einen drauf....! |rolleyes


Was wollt Ihr mit so langweiligen Schwarzbarschen...???? #c

F L U S S- / S Ü ß W A S S E R H A I E !!! |bigeyes (...es gibt sogar 5 Arten!)

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...rk_melbourne.jpg&filetimestamp=20100315064343

Mit dem richtigen Gewässer (z. B. Boddengewässer / Rügen = salzig genug) ... zur richtigen Jahreszeit (Sommer = warmes Wasser) ... das sollte wenigstens im Sommer wohl funktionieren! ...also mehr so P&T-technisch gesehen.....  

Man stelle sich das mal real vor...! Dutzende Hai-Rückenflossen zerfurchen das Wasser im Hafenbecken von Stralsund, Exemplare bis 3,0 mtr. lang, direkt vor diesem "Meeres-Museum"!! Das wäre für Nichtangler sicher auch "reizvoll", also touristisch gut zu vermarkten!!! ... und im Hafen sollte man so "Hai-Futter-Päckchen" für die Touris verkaufen, so "Taubenmäßig" halt ... undd wenn der Angler seinen Fang im Hafen am "Mast" an die Waage hängt...   |krach: 

...hat noch jemand eine "tolle Idee" zur Förderung dieses interessanten Projekts...??
Ich glaube ich melde mich mit dieser Idee gleich mal bei der Stadt Stralsund / Touri-Abteilung... mal sehen was die davon halten...   #h


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Ich erinnere mich wage an eine gewisse WEIßHEITSGRANATE, die einen ähnlichen einfall hatte


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

....nur das es hier nicht um "Gartenteiche" geht, sondern um "real verwertbare Möglichkeiten" zur Förderung des "Erlebnissektors".... |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

Packt noch Leistenkrokodile dazu und die zu gründenden Rod & Gun Clubs können zum lustigen Hallali blasen; ganz stylish mit Pressluft natürlich.


----------



## daci7 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Andal schrieb:


> Packt noch Leistenkrokodile dazu und die zu gründenden Rod & Gun Clubs können zum lustigen Hallali blasen; ganz stylish mit Pressluft natürlich.



Natürlich nur barbless & paintballguns - C'n'R ist die Devise!


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



til schrieb:


> Naja, der Schwarzbarsch würde ja wohl kaum die Einheimische Fauna bedrohen. Sonst hätte er sich schon lange in Europa ausgebreitet, aber er scheint sich ja nur in ein paar wenigen Gewässern wohlzufühlen. Ausserdem hält er sich nicht gut bei hohem Bestand an Kochtopffischer.
> Ich bin jedenfalls für Schwarzbarsche, weil das eine Bereicherung fürs Angeln wäre.




Sehe ich auch so... die Hysterie über Verdrängung einheimischer Fischarten ist völlig unbegründet. Im Neckar hat man vor vielen Jahren Schwarzbarsche sogar mal ansiedeln wollen. Das Ergebnis kennen wir ja mittlerweile #h


----------



## thanatos (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*

hat das nicht 1800....knips Max von dem Borne schon versucht?
Es wird schon seinen Grund haben ihn nicht anzusiedeln.Katzenwels und Sonnenbarsch sind doch die besten Beispiele,die Geister die ich rief .........


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schwarzbarsch in deutschland*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so... die Hysterie über Verdrängung einheimischer Fischarten ist völlig unbegründet. Im Neckar hat man vor vielen Jahren Schwarzbarsche sogar mal ansiedeln wollen. Das Ergebnis kennen wir ja mittlerweile #h



Du bist ja ein cleveres Kerlchen.#6

Tatsächlich ist die Hysterie über die Verdränung einheimischer Fischarten durch Neozoen völlig unbegründet, wenn diese sich nicht ansiedeln lassen.


----------

